# Lifecycles Film... At The Collective Level?



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Hope this isnt a repost already, but check this out.. This looks pretty radical. The HD stuff is spot on and even their ads for Saint stuff are badass and compelling. I cannot wait until this comes out.. Pre-Order for sure. The site can do more justice than I can. Be sure to check out the photos.. Sickeningly cool.
http://www.lifecyclesfilm.com/
Worthy of mentioning in the same sentence as the Collective? I think it looks promising.
Cheers
Erik


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

You say HD....does that mean that they're going to offer a Blu-ray? Need MTB Blu-rays!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm currently watching NWD9 on Bluray and it's so worth it... The helmet cam shot of Cam Zink backflipping is un-FN-real...

Yeah-more Bluray please. I'm holding out for that re-release of "Ride to the hills." LOL.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeeah dude...I'm in!




I'd be down for pre-order even.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

yaa looks siick. high quality footage thats fo sho


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Those pictures are incredible.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Those Saint ad's are brilliantly done. I'm impressed.

Websites very cool too, but i don't get it, are they bringing a MTb film out, the 'teaser' is quite abstract?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Agreed, everything is beautifully done, even the ads make me want to ride.
I wouldnt mind having some of the new Saint bits too.

Taken from the NSMB site.
"Life Cycles is a mountain bike film currently being produced by acclaimed cycling photographer Derek Frankowski and accomplished filmmaker Ryan Gibb. The cutting edge project promises to redefine the bike film landscape... Shot in super HD on a Red One camera and featuring some of the industry’s top pros, Frankowski and Gibb have already spent years on the project, quietly amassing some of the most revolutionary action sequences ever caught on film."


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

The pic that caught my eye. The unique landscapes they use are really impressive and progressive. The shot with Semenuk in the corn field is unreal.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Its great that they've been "amassing sequences for years for the project" but I also have to say it might be silly to see shots of dudes riding 05' Sundays and 06' SX trails (even in HD) if it gets released even a year from now.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Very nice work there...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

looks promising after being severely disappointed by latitudes i'm looking forward to this..


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

friggin awesome...definate preorder


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

edray said:


> Hope this isnt a repost already, but check this out.. This looks pretty radical. The HD stuff is spot on and even their ads for Saint stuff are badass and compelling. I cannot wait until this comes out.. Pre-Order for sure. The site can do more justice than I can. Be sure to check out the photos.. Sickeningly cool.
> http://www.lifecyclesfilm.com/
> Worthy of mentioning in the same sentence as the Collective? I think it looks promising.
> Cheers
> Erik


Promising yes, but it's a bit premature to want to compare it to the work of the Collective...we've only seen 10 seconds of bike riding so far....(but yes, that shot in the prairie looks VERY cool....).


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Better than the Collective and I haven't even seen it.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I have seen the collective and this looks alot better, taking it to a whole other level.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

csermonet said:


> I have seen the collective and this looks alot better, taking it to a whole other level.


A whole other level? You can tell already?

To me, Seasons was one of the best films all time, so "a whole new level" sounds pretty exciting.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Nobody can touch the collective today. Nobody has even come close yet. I will keep and eye on these guys, as it would be cool to have more killer MTB footage, but until they actually produce something that can even be mentioned int he same sentence as the collective, I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

dropmachine.com said:


> Nobody can touch the collective today. Nobody has even come close yet. I will keep and eye on these guys, as it would be cool to have more killer MTB footage, but until they actually produce something that can even be mentioned int he same sentence as the collective, I remain unconvinced.


Too bad they don't have Seasons on Bluray. There are parts of it that look horrid compared to the Bluray NWD9 I just got... I would re-purchase every Collective film I have if they go hi-def. :thumbsup:


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> A whole other level? You can tell already?
> 
> To me, Seasons was one of the best films all time, so "a whole new level" sounds pretty exciting.


Can you not see that everything from the cinematography and the soundtrack that it is something totally different than anything that has ever been done before? Not necessarily better I suppose but a whole different level as in something different.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

csermonet said:


> Can you not see that everything from the cinematography and the soundtrack that it is something totally different than anything that has ever been done before? Not necessarily better I suppose but a whole different level as in something different.


Yes, it does look like it may be something different, Don't get me wrong, I look forward to seeing it out, that's for sure. It would be a sad day if progress stopped now. I just thought it was a bit premature to be classifying it as being on a whole new level, especially after seeing so little of it...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I would say that from the Cinematography and sound track syncing, and the attention to detail and lighting that they are a sure contender, if not better, speaking purely artistically. 
Perhaps The Collective has a step up on the core (riders, lifestyle, stunts and speed) side of things (and we've actually seen their killer flicks) but I think the cinematography and filming style from just the snippets that we've seen speak very highly about their potential. 

However you can make a preview look like a killer movie. . . the flick's gotta be good until the end with no filler, just like The Collective.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I believe that The Collective filmaker group has kind of broken up a bit... The new production company is called Anthill Films. I believe they have a website and though the teaser has some old Collective shots in it, there is some new and fresh stuff in there as well. Baller.


But yeah, I do like the Lifecycles film thus far based on the teaser... But I REALLY hope it's not just a whole bunch of super artsy cornfield dirtjump shots. Dirt Jumping is cool to watch, but it does kind of get old after about 5 minutes.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

there's potential... that shot looks great. You can't assume the rest of the movie will be just as good though... it could suck. We all hope it doesn't of course, but it could.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

I am just as eager to Czech it out. No matter how good it is though, deep in my heart and loins, it will never be as good as the Collective. This new flick may have all the new bells and whistles and crazy shots, but The Collective has soul and passion. [Not saying this new one wont] T.C. was the first movie that made me actually want to get out and ride. That, I believe is what a good Mountain Bike movie should do.


----------



## nelsonmtber (Feb 28, 2009)

*I've seen more!*

I've actually had the privilege of seeing some footage they showed at the KMC backyard booty in Nelson and all I have to say is, you guys haven't seen anything yet! It looks like they're holding back a little but it's well worth the wait. Talking with one of the filmmakers it sounds like they have some pretty amazing ideas in the works! Pre Order for sure. From what I saw I think they can keep up the quality and there is a lot more then wheat field footage. Anyways, thought I would put in my 2 cents.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully this will out do Seasons and really get up into the realm of "That's It, That's All" territory. We need a mtn bike video like that!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

wow thats friggin amazing!!


----------



## nelsonmtber (Feb 28, 2009)

mtnryder56 said:


> Hopefully this will out do Seasons and really get up into the realm of "That's It, That's All" territory. We need a mtn bike video like that!


It's looks like that is the level that they are striving for! I hope they can get close cause that's it, that's all is amazing and if they can keep up the level of what i've seen then I know they'll be at that level. I love "Seasons" it is by far my favorite mtb film but really when it comes down to it they didn't venture too far beyond the generic action sports formula or even basic documentary formula, this feels different, something very new!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Man evertime I think of or see "That's it That's All" I get shivers. . . soo friggin good.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Cant wait to see more! Def preorder this one!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

looks *****in. the issue is, can they make a whole movie that awesome???


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks tight. except for the techno music.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

looks very cool. up in edray's post it quotes that Lifecycles uses a Red One camera. I looked it up and the damn thing cost $17,000 dollars! Im guessing we will see some good quality from it. 
But I've got to disagree with people saying this is already better than the Collective's work. Surethe trailers look awesome, but they are 10 seconds long. We can compare once they put out a full length video.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

When is this video coming out. Their site is all eye candy and jack for information.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Word on the street is that they ran outta money so they are working on what they have now and showing it around to potential industry sponsors to continue production.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

Argg. That's just not possible, well it is, but I'm not happy. Pre sell the videos, I'd love to see the dang thing that bad. Seriously they need to post something along the lines of a release. Thank you very much Windowlicker.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> Word on the street is that they ran outta money so they are working on what they have now and showing it around to potential industry sponsors to continue production.


What? Surely not possible...this thing has so much hype around it, and promises to be something spectacular...and they can't get some dough off a bunch of manufacturers? When you see the list of sponsors the Collective or the Kranked team or the NWD guys manage to pull together...surely it should not be impossible for these guys as well...?


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> What? Surely not possible...this thing has so much hype around it, and promises to be something spectacular...and they can't get some dough off a bunch of manufacturers? When you see the list of sponsors the Collective or the Kranked team or the NWD guys manage to pull together...surely it should not be impossible for these guys as well...?


Well that's what I was told by a rider in the film while he was camping with us for Sea Otter. He said that the costs of production is super high. Each shot costs a lot of money and they do each shot multiple times to get the best out come. They also run the top of the line equipment for filming almost any type of movie. Just look at the teaser for the Whistler night shoot with Vanderham; all those lights, a gaffer, his assistants, the location, etc etc all cost money and a lot of it. 
From what I've read these guys are relatively new at film making so I can understand why some sponsors would be hesitant. Also, the Big D has be running the NWD series for yearssssss. Check the movie sponsors from all of his movies, most of the sponsors have been sponsoring them for at least two films if not longer. The Kranked guys are the same, as well as the Anthill/Collective crew. On top of that, those three are proven to deliver. 
That said, I have 100% faith that Lifecycles will be amazing.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> Well that's what I was told by a rider in the film while he was camping with us for Sea Otter. He said that the costs of production is super high. Each shot costs a lot of money and they do each shot multiple times to get the best out come. They also run the top of the line equipment for filming almost any type of movie. Just look at the teaser for the Whistler night shoot with Vanderham; all those lights, a gaffer, his assistants, the location, etc etc all cost money and a lot of it.
> From what I've read these guys are relatively new at film making so I can understand why some sponsors would be hesitant. Also, the Big D has be running the NWD series for yearssssss. Check the movie sponsors from all of his movies, most of the sponsors have been sponsoring them for at least two films if not longer. The Kranked guys are the same, as well as the Anthill/Collective crew. On top of that, those three are proven to deliver.
> That said, I have 100% faith that Lifecycles will be amazing.


I understand and agree with all of that - I was just saying that if I was a bike company, and had money to spend on films, I'd want it to be THIS one...it looks SURE to be killer. But yeah, times are tough for everybody I guess.

I just really hope they go through with the whole thing, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cracked me up that I just found out a Rollerblading movie is offered on Blu-Ray... but Mountain Biking has none.

WTF.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Those clips look amazing! Can't wait to see more. The Saint ads are sooo well done. If I didn't already own the stuff, I would definitely want it. Heck I want more now!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Cracked me up that I just found out a Rollerblading movie is offered on Blu-Ray... but Mountain Biking has none.
> 
> WTF.


NWD9... follow me is coming out on blu ray in june..


----------



## LifeCycles (May 26, 2010)

Windowlicker said:


> Well that's what I was told by a rider in the film while he was camping with us for Sea Otter. He said that the costs of production is super high. Each shot costs a lot of money and they do each shot multiple times to get the best out come. They also run the top of the line equipment for filming almost any type of movie. Just look at the teaser for the Whistler night shoot with Vanderham; all those lights, a gaffer, his assistants, the location, etc etc all cost money and a lot of it.
> From what I've read these guys are relatively new at film making so I can understand why some sponsors would be hesitant. Also, the Big D has be running the NWD series for yearssssss. Check the movie sponsors from all of his movies, most of the sponsors have been sponsoring them for at least two films if not longer. The Kranked guys are the same, as well as the Anthill/Collective crew. On top of that, those three are proven to deliver.
> That said, I have 100% faith that Lifecycles will be amazing.


Guys Ryan Gibb here from Life Cycles. Windowlicker thanks for you interest in our film and it does make me happy that you are posting things about us. You are correct in you assumption that being newer film makers it has made it much harder for us to get money from sponsors, that and the economy going to pot. This by any means doesn't mean our film is going to be any less quality in a lot of ways it's nice cause we don't have to answer to anyone and we can film whoever we like. We have shot with the latest and greatest equipment, with the best riders, and in beautiful light, the quality will be there. We have not ran out of money we have enough to pull this to the end, we have acquired a lot of debt to make this movie but we believe it's worth it. The movie is releasing this fall, largely under the advice of our distributor. As we are getting closer to the finish this film is turning into something I am proud of. I can't wait for all you guys to see it. Thanks for you support, find us on facebook, we just got an account and we are going to start using that to update everyone on the progress. Cheers, Gibb.

PS we are releasing this film on blu-ray. We went through a lot of effort to make this film beautiful and we want people to have access to see it the best quality possible. Thanks Again.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan, thanks for the update. Looking forward to your new film. I'm sure it will not disappoint. Any news if you might distribute it via downloading? I don't own a BD player and do not intend to own one and maybe quite a few others on here too, as well as making it easier for fans in foreign countries to buy what I think is one of the most highly anticipated mtb films of all times.



LifeCycles said:


> Guys Ryan Gibb here from Life Cycles. Windowlicker thanks for you interest in our film and it does make me happy that you are posting things about us. You are correct in you assumption that being newer film makers it has made it much harder for us to get money from sponsors, that and the economy going to pot. This by any means doesn't mean our film is going to be any less quality in a lot of ways it's nice cause we don't have to answer to anyone and we can film whoever we like. We have shot with the latest and greatest equipment, with the best riders, and in beautiful light, the quality will be there. We have not ran out of money we have enough to pull this to the end, we have acquired a lot of debt to make this movie but we believe it's worth it. The movie is releasing this fall, largely under the advice of our distributor. As we are getting closer to the finish this film is turning into something I am proud of. I can't wait for all you guys to see it. Thanks for you support, find us on facebook, we just got an account and we are going to start using that to update everyone on the progress. Cheers, Gibb.
> 
> PS we are releasing this film on blu-ray. We went through a lot of effort to make this film beautiful and we want people to have access to see it the best quality possible. Thanks Again.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Pfff... you guys are so pre-Avatar!
I'm waiting for MTB flix to come out in 3D, Avatar Style! This would give a whole NEW perspective from a helmet cam. And, I don't care if they put it to opera (well in fact, during a SloMo sequence, it might be good), I'd still buy it


----------



## LifeCycles (May 26, 2010)

Yes it will for sure be available for download and we are making the effort to make sure it's available in all stores just not the US itunes.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Lifecycles, if you get this into the UK store i shout your name from the hilltops!! And then buy it.


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

LifeCycles, I have an in with the University of Utah Film, Bike, Snowboard, Ski community, If you would like we can set up a (paid/ pay for) screening and I know there will be tons of locals in Utah area that would love to come see this.

In the fall there is RedFest, a huge balloon like screen is/can be put up right. I am stoked for this film if the hype is next to Seasons


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> NWD9... follow me is coming out on blu ray in june..


I have the iTunes HD one.. i'll def buy the blu-ray option still.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Anthill Films way better (it's actual the new Collective really)...

Follow Me - from Anthill - is on iTunes btw... like $8 SD, or $10 HD (includes the SD also)


----------



## nelsonmtber (Feb 28, 2009)

MI_canuck said:


> Anthill Films way better (it's actual the new Collective really)...
> 
> Follow Me - from Anthill - is on iTunes btw... like $8 SD, or $10 HD (includes the SD also)


Follow Me is way better then what, Life Cycles? If you are indeed talking about Life Cycles how can you even say that? Life Cycles hasn't even come out yet. That's like saying crackers taste better then chocolate but you've actually never tried chocolate. Or maybe you've actually sat down with the Life Cycles crew while they've been editing and seen something the rest of us haven't? Come on man I would expect a much better statement then what you just made or maybe you can see the future? I saw Follow Me the other day and let me tell you what I think. Follow Me is no different then any of the other collective films, actually I think it's a little worst. I think they took a step back not forward. Name one thing that really stands out or something different that they did in Follow Me that they haven't done in any of their other films. It's all same stuff, just packaged a little different. It's just another action sports film that follows the formula. A little bit of talking, some fast cuts, and crappy music and I think it's getting a little repetitive. Now if you say they have the best cinematography I would beg to differ. Life Cycles showed a little preview at the Backyard Booty here in Nelson last December. They showed two minutes of footage and it was hands down the best looking footage I have ever seen. Life Cycles promises to offer something different and I hope for all of our sakes they do cause I'm getting a little tired of seeing the same thing packaged differently.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's true Follow Me is like a repackaged Roam with different music.
Case in point: Roam has the Shore, FM has shots from the shore, dirt jumps ditto for both, exotic locales Baja vs Morrocco in Roam. The riders? Well, there are sure some familiar faces there, guys having a good time, some hip hop music, some bad girly electronica etc. Slow some shots down to 240fps and there ya gotcha almost different movie and a brand spanking new dvd case. 
I wasn't let down by FM, just telling it as it is. I'll most likely get flamed for this, but kids, I gotta call it out while everybody is still gushing about the 'groundbreaking' cinematography.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Topgun514 said:


> LifeCycles, I have an in with the University of Utah Film, Bike, Snowboard, Ski community, If you would like we can set up a (paid/ pay for) screening and I know there will be tons of locals in Utah area that would love to come see this.
> 
> In the fall there is RedFest, a huge balloon like screen is/can be put up right. I am stoked for this film if the hype is next to Seasons


+ 1000!!!! I'll be there with bells on if you can do that! I go to the U myself, and I'll do whatever I can as well to help a screening along. I've helped with some RedFest stuff in the past, so if there's anything I can do to facilitate, send the word.

Btw Topgun, I was at GoRide today, and they said that tomorrow (Thursday) night at 7, Brewvies will be screening it. I'll have to miss class to be there, but sometimes you just gotta make sacrifices to go see some awesomeness.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

For those of you who still have not seen this film, it deserves an Oscar for best cinematograpy. The images are nothing short of breathtaking and the soundtrack is incredible. If you want a film just showing awesome stunts and crashes look elsewhere.


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

I just watched this last night. Purchased from iTunes store in HD. Used Apple TV and Samsung LED LCD. This film was simply amazing. All of the special affects and camera work is stunning. My wife enjoyed it because of just how beautiful the backgrounds were. Favorite part was the seasons changing and the wheat field dirt jumping.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

You couldn't find a more current Life Cycles thread to bring back from the dead?


----------

